# Please answer - Carrot question.



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Okay so i know carrots are good for your eyes , but what else are they good for in you ? And what medicinally can they be used for . I've tried googling this but i never find anything ! D: and i ask because i just bought a lot of carrots cause they were on sell so i got curious also anybody got any recipes  ?


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

At one time I had heard they were good for people fighting cancer. But that was if you ate masssive quantities of them daily. I don't know if it is true or not. I never researched it.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

They are the richest in carotenes of all plant foods. They also offer protection from cancers, cardiovascular disease while helping to keep eyes and lungs healthy.

The darker the carrot, the more carotenes... and as a side note: A very high intake of carrots will cause the skin to appear orange. ( a harmless condition. )

Hope this helps ...


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

My grandpa told my sister it would help her boobs grow. Became quite a running gag until his passing. They would get each other carrot themed nick-knacks.

On the non-anecdotal side, I got nothing besides eye sight.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

JimMadsen said:


> My grandpa told my sister it would help her boobs grow. Became quite a running gag until his passing. They would get each other carrot themed nick-knacks.
> 
> On the non-anecdotal side, I got nothing besides eye sight.


Omg - I made carrots yesterday for dinner and my 13 year old daughter goes I love carrots... I asked why and she said the same thing... I took them from her... True story!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

meenie why'd you take em you know it's silly and they are still good for her. I'd have been glad to have mine (all boys) eat the darn things without a fight. I might have been a LITTLE more concerned if my boys were wanting boobies but still I"d have been glad they were eating the carrots.  I used the opposite strategy with them and told them pot makes guys grow boobies. (true btw) sorry to say it didn't totally work but the aggravations with my youngest don't really belong here.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Dont know anything first hand but...

http://medicinalherbinfo.org/herbs/Carrot.html

http://www.herballegacy.com/Hook_Medicinal.html

http://health-from-nature.net/Carrot.html

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/alternative-medicine-health-benefits-of-carrots.html

http://www.offthegridnews.com/2011/06/06/curative-properties-of-carrots/


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

couldn't find my four year old one day. looked all over for him kept calling and all. finally found him. he was in my garden eating all my broccoli. :rofl: the plants were big enough to hide him as he was very small. my girl got mad and wrote the school board when they took out the salad bar at her school. she thought it was the best food there.


----------

